

Call of Duty: Ghosts ships over $1 billion at stores worldwide as of day one - grej
http://www.vg247.com/2013/11/06/call-of-duty-ghosts-sells-1-billion-at-retail-stores-worldwide-as-of-day-one/

======
henryw
Every game after MW1 from the not really Infinity Ward "Infinity Ward" has
been a let down. Of course, I've preordered (PC) every one of the COD games
since MW1 in hopes of reliving it's awesome 32-player dedicated slugfest.
Based on the user reviews on GameSpot 4.4/10 ([http://www.gamespot.com/call-
of-duty-ghosts/reviews/](http://www.gamespot.com/call-of-duty-
ghosts/reviews/)) on metacritic 1.9/10
([http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/call-of-duty-
ghosts/user-r...](http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/call-of-duty-ghosts/user-
reviews)), it's not looking very good, and I really think I'm not going to
pre-order from EA any more.

~~~
touristtam
hardly a surprise there: over hyped franchise since the version you have
mentioned. The direction the franchise took past the first one has been a let
down for anyone following the team behind MoH:AA: shinier graphics, removal of
dedicated server and modding tools, same old game modes (apart from Base
Assault in CoD:UO and the re-hash of zombie survival in CoD:WaW), leveling
system to unlock part of the game (since CoD4).

When DICE started to include destructible environment in BattleField, CoD was
trying to convince that their static and confined environment was doing a
better job. Obviously their target demographic doesn't have the memory to
remember (or choose to ignore) the previous iteration.

It is fair to mention the discord between the owner of the company and the ex
studio lead regarding the future of Activision: When you have this kind of
climate existing in a company, it should be a good indicator of the product
development.

All in all, I would say this is hardly news worthy, even more so on HN (sorry
if it sounds harsh).

